# Whatcha pocket?



## emsbambi (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi I'm a fairly new EMT and was wondering what you all carry in your pocket/on your belt while on shift? What do you feel is unnecessary to carry? Thank you!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi. There are literal cascades of threads and replies on this.
I used to carry my car keys, wallet, comb (haha bald now), spare O2 gaskets,  money, swiss army knife. On my belt, 7.5 inch serrated shears.

Later add gloves (ten gloves rolled tightly in pairs) , facility keys with beefy retractor on belt; remove knife (no knives in jail).


----------



## Rin (Mar 14, 2014)

Gloves, pen, penlight, steth (it's a big pocket), O2 key, small flashlight, keys, wallet, chapstick, phone

Nothing on my belt. Not really into the whole Batman look lol


----------



## Household6 (Mar 14, 2014)

Raptor because I'm awesome... Roll of tape on a little carabiner.. Extra gloves, a Sharpie, my lucky Fisher Space pen..


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 15, 2014)

Wawa receipts. Pennies / sometimes nickels. Cell Phone.


----------



## Underoath87 (Mar 15, 2014)

Raptor and a knife (aside from my usual wallet, cell, and keys).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pocket: Cellphone, car keys, Chapstick, knife, and my wallet

Belt: pager, PPE pouch required by company, and a handheld radio that is also required but company. 

If I need anything else it is either on the gurney or in my response bags.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2014)

Pants: Wallet, keys, pocket knife, occasionally some spare change.

Belt: SOG Power Lock multitool

Uniform shirt pockets: cellphone, pen, spare pen, spare blue ink pen, pen light, and a microfiber cleaning cloth.

On calls company policy is to wear a waist pack with PPE (5 pairs of gloves, N95 mask, surgical mask, gown, and protective goggles per SOP, so far I've only had to use the goggles lol). Everything else is either on the gurney or in the ambulance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Pants: Wallet, keys, pocket knife, occasionally some spare change.
> 
> Belt: SOG Power Lock multitool
> 
> ...



Just say fanny pack


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just say fanny pack



Not a fanny pack... its a man bag :rofl:


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 15, 2014)

I carry carmex and gloves, Remember BSI. and scene safety!! FYI, did you know that carmex helps to deter the smell of BO, GI bleed smells and Vomitus. My EMT-B instructor who happens to be an EMT-I told me that carmex helps deter foul smells in the Rig. That's if you have a weak stomach. And my pockets on my cargo pants have reflective stripes on the side that helps at night. Our state requires that we wear HI-VIS vests and reflective helmets too. Because if not caught wearing this gear we can get fined up to 10,000 dollars per offense. Remember Safety is 1 in taking care of yourself and your patient.


----------



## emt11 (Mar 15, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> I carry carmex and gloves, Remember BSI. and scene safety!! FYI, did you know that carmex helps to deter the smell of BO, GI bleed smells and Vomitus. My EMT-B instructor who happens to be an EMT-I told me that carmex helps deter foul smells in the Rig. That's if you have a weak stomach. And my pockets on my cargo pants have reflective stripes on the side that helps at night. Our state requires that we wear HI-VIS vests and reflective helmets too. Because if not caught wearing this gear we can get fined up to 10,000 dollars per offense. Remember Safety is 1 in taking care of yourself and your patient.



Mind showing us what this helmet looks like? That's rather interesting to say the least.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2014)

emt11 said:


> Mind showing us what this helmet looks like? That's rather interesting to say the least.



We have to wear helmets and vests as well on any traffic collision.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Mar 15, 2014)

These are our helmets (in yellow):

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.aspx/productId/11650/Cairns-HP3-Commando-Modern-Helmet-NFPA-OSHA/

We aren't _required_ to wear them on every accident scene, but if we want to be involved in pt care during extrication we do have to wear them during extrication. Yellow high-vis safety vests ARE required on all accident scenes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2014)

My helmet has reflective striping on it. We're required to wear them and a traffic vest on traffic accidents. Every ambulance has the hanky ANSI III green vests but I spent some money and got a nice custom vest with all sorts of pockets that's black with a bunch of reflective striping. I always wear the best when I'm supposed to, kinda bad about the helmet unless it's the freeway or a major road/intersection. 







As far as pockets I have my phone, two pens (for patients), two sharpies, shears, o2 wrench, narc kit, stethoscope, usually one or two pairs of gloves and Copenhagen. Chest pocket on uniform shirt or shoulder pocket on job shirt has my pens. Belt has my pager, radio and then my narc safe, drug cabinet and post keys on a carabiner hanging from the key loop on the 5.11 belt loops. 

Oh I guess I wear my shoulder mic on my chest. I hate those things I wish we'd go back to being able to have handhelds. It didn't fix the problem of crews not hearing radio traffic, should've just given us earpieces and lapel mica if they were so set on us answering every single time right away.


----------



## emt11 (Mar 15, 2014)

AtlasFlyer said:


> These are our helmets (in yellow):
> 
> http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.aspx/productId/11650/Cairns-HP3-Commando-Modern-Helmet-NFPA-OSHA/
> 
> We aren't _required_ to wear them on every accident scene, but if we want to be involved in pt care during extrication we do have to wear them during extrication. Yellow high-vis safety vests ARE required on all accident scenes.



Were required to wear ANSI approved high-vis vest as well, it is company provided with the company name on the lower part of the back of the vest. We are not issued turnouts or anything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2014)

Hmm. Another "what do you carry" thread. 

Okay. I'll play. We are issued a ton of crap. Extrication gear with helmet, (same helmet you have Rob) ballistic vest, ANSI vest and ANSI coat... Most of the time all of that just stays in a gear bag in the truck. 

Everyday carry is my radio, two pagers, phone, flashlight, leatherman, keys, scissors, pens and gum. That's all crammed in various pockets or hanging from my radio strap. I've also gotten in the habit of stuffing an ETCO2 cannula and IV start kit in a cargo pocket. Safety glasses and stethoscope are grabbed when I get out of the truck.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2014)

As far as helmets and vests go at my old ambulance company vests were required but helmets not so much, unless extrication was required. At the station traffic collisions we wear full turnouts and a reflective vest although most don't wear the vest due to the reflective tape on the turnouts. 

The things I carry in my pockets (shirt and pants) are trauma sheers, pen, sharpie marker, N95, gloves, notepad, can of dip, wallet, phone, and keys. I don't carry anything on my belt other than my keys on a carabiner


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> As far as helmets and vests go at my old ambulance company vests were required but helmets not so much, unless extrication was required. At the station traffic collisions we wear full turnouts and a reflective vest *although most don't wear the vest due to the reflective tape on the turnouts. *
> 
> 
> 
> The things I carry in my pockets (shirt and pants) are trauma sheers, pen, sharpie marker, N95, gloves, notepad, can of dip, wallet, phone, and keys. I don't carry anything on my belt other than my keys on a carabiner




The funny thing is the reflective stuff on turnouts doesn't meet ANSI requirements if I remember correctly. They all have to wear a vest over their turnouts here. If I wear my Globe jacket rather than my rescue vest I have to wear a yellow ANSI vest over the jacket as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2014)

Same here. Extrication gear requires a vest.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm trying to get a good ANSI 3 vests for my First Responder group. The best ones I've found are surveyor's vests, they're the only ones with pockets and zippers. 

The rule up here is that 55mph zone and over requires ANSI 3.


----------



## emt11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Household6 said:


> I'm trying to get a good ANSI 3 vests for my First Responder group. The best ones I've found are surveyor's vests, they're the only ones with pockets and zippers.
> 
> The rule up here is that 55mph zone and over requires ANSI 3.



Ill take a picture of mine and post it sometime tomorrow. Im on the truck with just my phone today and tomorrow and work 12 hour nights.

Well nevermind, just looked ours is a class 2 vest. Ill still post it if youd like.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 15, 2014)

emt11 said:


> Ill take a picture of mine and post it sometime tomorrow. Im on the truck with just my phone today and tomorrow and work 12 hour nights.
> 
> Well nevermind, just looked ours is a class 2 vest. Ill still post it if youd like.



Someday when we get the big money grants, I'd like to get light windbreakers for summer and 5.11 type jackets for the winter.


----------



## emt11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Household6 said:


> Someday when we get the big money grants, I'd like to get light windbreakers for summer and 5.11 type jackets for the winter.



Were issued a medium weight jacket that doesnt do a whole lot for keeping you warm. Were also issued a rain jacket with matching pants thats good for rain and nothing else, no insulation or anything. Anything else you can buy once a year when they send out the memo saying their available.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2014)

Robb said:


> The funny thing is the reflective stuff on turnouts doesn't meet ANSI requirements if I remember correctly. They all have to wear a vest over their turnouts here. If I wear my Globe jacket rather than my rescue vest I have to wear a yellow ANSI vest over the jacket as well.



One would like to think it would be ANSI approved. I see both sides on this it is hard to fit the damn thing over your turnout coat but at night on some of the busy streets out here you want to be seen a mile away.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 15, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> One would like to think it would be ANSI approved. I see both sides on this it is hard to fit the damn thing over your turnout coat but at night on some of the busy streets out here you want to be seen a mile away.



It's not. Bunker gear has no fluorescent properties so it can't be certified for daytime use.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 15, 2014)

Go to GALLS.com


----------



## Tigger (Mar 15, 2014)

I carry some things and some stuff. Nothing unusual; shears, pens, sharpie, drug reference book, some business cards, and some other odds and ends. Leatherman with a little Ferber flashlight jammed into the case on my belt, along with a portable radio. 

We don't post but I still keep a bag with my personal gear on the truck. It's got some ice spikes, winter gloves, hat, some boo boo supplies for me, pedi wheel, CAT tourniquet, mints, and probably some other junk. I keep the nice goretex ANSI jacket we're issued with it too. 

However what's in the bag is not really as important as the bag itself. It's incredibly low drag, super high speed, and extra tactical. And can be purchased at Wal Mart.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2014)

Here are my first gig's tools:



and carrying case !


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh I carry a flashlight in my pocket too but I want one that I can put on my belt. Any suggestions?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2014)

Can I carry a gun with me on shift? I wanna do that! What kind of knife do you carry? 

[\sarcasm]


----------



## Tigger (Mar 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> Oh I carry a flashlight in my pocket too but I want one that I can put on my belt. Any suggestions?



My gerber firecracker is a single AA little guy that's only slightly less bright than the "tactical" brands of the same size. And it's 20 bucks at REI.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to carry two and still do in my kit. An adequate LED for scene and nav, and a krypton bulb incandescent for assessment (doesn't distort color so much). The incandescent uses two AAs and the LED used the usual three AAAs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

My surefire light got left on a scene. I bought two Cree "tactical" flashlights on eBay, with batteries and a charger for 20 bucks. I keep the extra in my truck and don't care if I lose one. Great light for like no money.


----------



## MDT2192 (Mar 27, 2014)

POCKET: cell phone and spyderco pocket knife. One pair of extra gloves 
BELT: it holds up my pants.... Nothing else
UNIFORM SHIRT: two pens
Everything else you need should be in ambulance or equipment you carry in on scene.... Don't be Ricky rescue


----------



## aricbel (Mar 27, 2014)

Front Left:Usually empty
Front Right:Chapstick and keys
Back Left:Gloves (appx. 5 pairs)
Back Right:Wallet and tactical pocket knife

Belt: Cell phone clip, Flashlight Ring holder, Radio when on duty.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 27, 2014)

Every few weeks or months I have that shift that makes me wish I still carried a fanny pack with all the extra odds and ends in it.  It's dorky, but nice to have those random bits and pieces.  

I'm pretty basic as far as what I carry:  Narc and ambulance keys, phone, radio, shears, a pair of gloves, wallet, chapstick, pens, writing pad, nicotine (in one form or another).  

My extra bag that hangs out in the ambulance is another story….  I carry a few OTC meds for myself (tums, immodium, ibuprofen, my BP meds), bandaids, various chargers, extra paper pads, pager, books, cough drops, snacks, water, extra box of gloves, deodorant, mouthwash, boot polish, boot brush…  and a ton of bric-a-brac that comes in handy every once in a while.


----------



## ambo000 (Mar 27, 2014)

There's a saying that the more things an EMT has on their belt, the newer they are in the job  

Over time the novelty of being suited up with gizmos tends to ware off and you realize having various pieces of belt equipment stab you in the abdomen every time you go to sit down or bend over just isn't all that practical.

That said... I do carry trauma sheers on my belt to MVA's etc sometimes and always have gloves and my phone in my pocket... I try to stick to the bare essentials pretty much.

All the best!!


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 27, 2014)

emsbambi said:


> Hi I'm a fairly new EMT and was wondering what you all carry in your pocket/on your belt while on shift? What do you feel is unnecessary to carry? Thank you!



Gloves, index cards, stethoscope, needle-resistant gloves, wallet, keys (at my paid job.  Volunteer job they get left at the station), chapstick/Burt's Bees.  Occasionally I'll carry a knife, though the vast majority of the time I don't.  I used to carry shears on me, but now I generally don't (though sometimes I'll stick them in my rear belt loop between my pants and the belt).  I carry a pen in my shirt pocket or in the front of my collar, depending on what I'm wearing.  I also carry a watch, my ID, and a very small, flat flashlight on my ID for pupils, looking in mouths, etc.  Phone goes on my belt, as does my radio when I'm carrying one.  At my paid job I don't use a shoulder mic, at my volunteer one I do (though most nights I wish I didn't have to.  The radios aren't great, so I can't hear them without the mic).  Every so often I'll carry a flashlight.  Basically, the less stuff I have to carry the better.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

*What I Carry in My Uniform Cargo Pants*

Lots of gloves, Penlight Sometimes my stethoscope, but I usually wear it around my neck, because I want to do my lung sound assessments stat if I have SOB or Trauma call. I also carry carmex to help with foul odors. My EMT-B instructor told me to carry that along. Does anybody wear the pants with the reflective stripes on the pocket covers? I do, because sometimes I will forget to slip on my ANSI Hi-Viz vest on. Which is an OSHA requirement in a nighttime and in foggy weather and for on scene calls whether on the street or at night at a local establishment.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know what it is about threads like this but they just make me want to detail every bit of lint in my workin' pockets.  They're oddly compelling. Its the bureaucrat in me I'm sure. Especially when you've had a few beers. 

I work with a guy who actually carries several huge camouflage covered thigh packs full of trauma gear ready for the big one. Oddly enough he is actually one of the most academically inclined, evidence based, dogma challenging dudes going around which totally ruins that whole whacker rule.

Anyways, I gots me a swiss army knife, a wee little torch and a bunch of pens and what not. 

Most importantly, I've got my pocket collection of checklists and cheat sheets because winners use check lists


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> Lots of gloves, Penlight Sometimes my stethoscope, but I usually wear it around my neck, because I want to do my lung sound assessments stat if I have SOB or Trauma call. I also carry carmex to help with foul odors. My EMT-B instructor told me to carry that along. Does anybody wear the pants with the reflective stripes on the pocket covers? I do, because sometimes I will forget to slip on my ANSI Hi-Viz vest on. Which is an OSHA requirement in a nighttime and in foggy weather and for on scene calls whether on the street or at night at a local establishment.



Wear your vest, those tiny stripes on your pants aren't nearly as effective. The vest is designed to *somewhat* silhouette the human form making it easier for traffic to identify you. No need to wear it away from a roadway though.


----------



## Bosco836 (Mar 27, 2014)

emsbambi said:


> Hi I'm a fairly new EMT and was wondering what you all carry in your pocket/on your belt while on shift? What do you feel is unnecessary to carry? Thank you!



Belt: Glove pouch, trauma shears, flashlight (Strion LED), radio, and cell phone.

Pockets: Keys, wallet, extra pens.


----------



## spnjsquad (Apr 10, 2014)

Top pockets: phone, wallet, pen light, pens, flashlight.
Side bottom pockets: gloves, CPR mask, bio bags, N95 masks, a knife, trauma shears.


----------



## hitman196 (Apr 10, 2014)

Pants: 2 Pens, Shears with skin guard, Flashlight, Vein Marker (good if you need info and patient cant talk), and a knife with seat belt cutter and window breaker on it (we get a lot of MVA's up here)

Belt: A pouch for gloves mostly sometimes pagers or radios.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Robb said:


> Oh I carry a flashlight in my pocket too but I want one that I can put on my belt. Any suggestions?


www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0015UC17E?pc_redir=1396921184&robot_redir=1

I'm a fine of this one. LED, but it doesn't have the blue hue they normally do. I have several back ups (they were on sale for 7 bucks). Only bad thing is short battery life. Supposed to get 7 hours run time out of two AAAs.


----------



## vcuemt (Apr 21, 2014)

On duty? Gloves if I haven't put them on already. Cell phone. Wallet. I have an ID and fob attached to a belt loop.

You guys ride on ambulances, right? Why load up your pockets full of gear?


----------



## hitman196 (Apr 22, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> You guys ride on ambulances, right? Why load up your pockets full of gear?



I mostly carry the stuff I do because some medics wont carry things in on calls that might be helpful. Like First in bags or stuff like that. I keep trauma sheers especially because we almost never have any to be found when needed.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 22, 2014)

I keep my penlight and Trauma shears bright yellow in my Glove pocket the 5.11 tactical series kind. and of course your PPE, gloves, and vicks for gag control when you have bad smells in the rig or on scene . :mellow:


----------



## Jay (May 12, 2014)

The longer I am in EMS the less I carry! 

There are two things an EMT should absolutely never leave home without, the first being a watch and the other, you guessed it, a pen.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (May 12, 2014)

Watches are one of the first things, I would not want to forget. For example, if you transport the patient to the ER and the DOC asked, "Where the patients resps and pulse taken manually on scene?":huh: Then what would we say! Because sometimes the machines that are carried on a Rig malfunction and sometimes we have to do vitals the old school way. "Too me I think that is more accurate in my opinion." But when you have a load n go patient there is no time to take any manual pulses. Lifepak or what ever each agency uses. But I do say a Watch, memo pad and a pen. and my yellow ringed shears is what I carry on the lateral pockets of my EMT uniform.


----------



## chaz90 (May 12, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> Watches are one of the first things, I would not want to forget. For example, if you transport the patient to the ER and the DOC asked, "Where the patients resps and pulse taken manually on scene?":huh: Then what would we say! Because sometimes the machines that are carried on a Rig malfunction and sometimes we have to do vitals the old school way. "Too me I think that is more accurate in my opinion." But when you have a load n go patient there is no time to take any manual pulses. Lifepak or what ever each agency uses. But I do say a Watch, memo pad and a pen. and my yellow ringed shears is what I carry on the lateral pockets of my EMT uniform.



I'd agree that a watch is important, but mostly because I like to know what time it is by looking at my wrist.

When has an ERP ever asked if pulse and RR were taken manually on scene? Also, I can promise an EtCO2 cannula does a better job of obtaining an accurate RR (when the patient isn't speaking) than I do. 

There's always time to put your finger on the wrist and take a quick manual pulse as well, though I rarely actually manually count out and calculate a heart rate. I've felt enough pulses that everything is quickly sorted into "way too slow; moderately slow; good rate; fast; and way too fast." The rest is simply making sure that pulse I felt correlates to the EKG reading.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (May 12, 2014)

Sure I can see your point in that situation. Reason why I threw out the ERP asking for a Manual Radial Pulse or Carotid. My EMT instructor told me that a EMT was working for an agency that did not have a manual BP cuff on their rig:unsure:. And when they transported this patient to the ED. The ERP asked the crew if a BP was palpated on scene manually, Because the readings he got off of the monitor he did not think they were accurate, the patient was a older gentleman with HX of hypertension and the systolic was very elevated. And the crew told the ERP that we don't carry manual BP cuffs! :rofl: I find that hard not to believe that, You would think that each company would have a manual BP cuff on board. Crazy. I would hate to be the crew member to have to tell the ERP. "Sorry Doc, Our agency does not require manual BP cuffs!" I asked my instructor if he was pulling my leg! he said no that is true. I guess it was a volunteer based company that has very low call volumes and they only have one rig and probably a monitor that's an old school monitor that you have seen on the TV show "Emergency!"


----------



## Rin (Jul 17, 2014)

I used to just carry personal items (wallet, keys, chapstick) plus watch, pen, gloves, penlight, & stethoscope.

Over time I've added a few things: O2 key, N-95, lancets.  

We have an O2 key in the squad, but for some reason my company keeps them in the most inconvenient place: on the squad's keyring.  I keep an N-95 because usually by the time you find you need one, it's really awkward to go back & get one.  And the lancets are because sometimes the squads only have the ones where you have to pull a little tab out first, which I find difficult with gloves on. I prefer the ones where you just pop off the cap.

I also keep a spare of the little attachment that goes between the suction canister and tubing. There's supposed to always be one on there, but I always forget to check in the morning. Nothing like going to suction a patient and finding the tubing won't attach to the suction unit!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Rin you don't have them in your bags?

I carry my size and my partner's size in an outside compartment of my bag for that reason. Always funny to see the looks I get when asking a new partner what size N95 they wear.


----------



## mfd229 (Jul 17, 2014)

Scissors, penlight, pen, stethoscope, protocol books, gloves, knife, cellphone wallet and keys in pockets and my pager on my belt. On occasion on night time outdoors calls I will wear a flashlight on my belt as well.


----------



## EMT4EVA (Jul 18, 2014)

For me personally I carry a pen, a flashlight, gloves (8-10 pairs), my wallet, and my phone.



emsbambi said:


> Hi I'm a fairly new EMT and was wondering what you all carry in your pocket/on your belt while on shift? What do you feel is unnecessary to carry? Thank you!


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 18, 2014)

EMT4EVA said:


> For me personally I carry a pen, a flashlight, gloves (8-10 pairs), my wallet, and my phone.



Is that 20 gloves in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Rin (Jul 18, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Rin you don't have them in your bags?
> 
> I carry my size and my partner's size in an outside compartment of my bag for that reason. Always funny to see the looks I get when asking a new partner what size N95 they wear.



IFT we travel light. Not sure our bag's ever left the squad :rofl:  We have heavier molded N-95s and lighter folded flat ones, so I keep one of those in my cargo pockets. I probably should try & cram another one in for my partner :unsure:


----------



## zmannms (Aug 4, 2014)

*pocket full of goodness*

I would have to say the Raptor is the best tool I have come across in awhile. I also carry a Nitecore MH1 light. Nice rechargeable light. Of course keys wallet ya da ya da


----------



## ILemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Main pockets: Pen, cellphone, photo id, debit card, key to narc cabinet.

Side pockets: 3x5 notepad for vitals/pt info, 3 pairs of gloves, trauma shears.

Shirt pocket: Extra pen, dollar bills for soda machine.

Belt: Motorola radio, keys

Bench seat: Cardiology II ears, ICU / CCRN pocket guide, calipers.

Wristwatch


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 12, 2014)

Wallet, keys, phone (iPhone), pen, sharpie, knife (microtech), small flashlight (surefire EB1), spare gloves, alcohol wipes.


----------



## wadford (Aug 30, 2014)

lol back pocket has my wallet with my certs and two pennies, folding knife, cargo pockets have extra gloves, belt carries my radio and my cell phone case. The more you carry on you the more you have the potential to lose, or get snagged by. Keep it streamlined my friend.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2014)

Rin said:


> IFT we travel light. Not sure our bag's ever left the squad :rofl:  We have heavier molded N-95s and lighter folded flat ones, so I keep one of those in my cargo pockets. I probably should try & cram another one in for my partner :unsure:



Are you sure the flat ones are N95? I'd kinda doubt it to be honest. 

Why not throw them in the back of your gurney under the part for their torso? 

Just seems like folding and bending in a pocket could potentially compromise the filtration characteristics, only reason I said anything.


----------



## Rin (Aug 30, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Are you sure the flat ones are N95? I'd kinda doubt it to be honest.
> 
> Why not throw them in the back of your gurney under the part for their torso?
> 
> Just seems like folding and bending in a pocket could potentially compromise the filtration characteristics, only reason I said anything.



They /say/ N-95...but knowing my company they probably stenciled that on themselves lol.  I keep one pocketed b/c we're always assigned different squads.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 31, 2014)

Rin said:


> They /say/ N-95...but knowing my company they probably stenciled that on themselves lol.  I keep one pocketed b/c we're always assigned different squads.



Fair enough. I always forget that I'm spoiled having an assigned rig and my own bags that were assigned to me when I cleared my FTO time.


----------



## NPO (Sep 5, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Are you sure the flat ones are N95? I'd kinda doubt it to be honest.
> 
> Why not throw them in the back of your gurney under the part for their torso?
> 
> Just seems like folding and bending in a pocket could potentially compromise the filtration characteristics, only reason I said anything.


Yes, there are some flat N95s AMD I don't like them. It relies on the operator to wear them correctly and that's harder than it sounds when it doesn't want to conform to your face. 

I've also heard OSHA standards are that they have 2 straps not one. Random. Don't know if its true. 

I prefer the round kind.


----------



## DenimBob (Oct 15, 2014)

MDT2192 said:


> POCKET: cell phone and spyderco pocket knife. One pair of extra gloves
> BELT: it holds up my pants.... Nothing else
> UNIFORM SHIRT: two pens
> Everything else you need should be in ambulance or equipment you carry in on scene.... Don't be Ricky rescue



This guy said it all... Pocket knife an extra set of gloves and a couple pens... NO NEED FOR A BAT BELT! My radio is the only thing clipped to my belt.  If you carry more the real paid guys make fun of you (trust me we really do). Gotta stay light and keep your head on a swivel when you work in the hood. All your tools are nice and secure in your bag.


----------



## Mainspring (Oct 15, 2014)

gum, gloves, pen light, and Raptor(Leatherman).


----------



## NPO (Oct 15, 2014)

My company policy requires every employee to carry trauma shears and a pen light. 

Many carry additional equipment like a flashlight, knife, glove pouch, etc.

Accessories are common here (as long as you don't go overboard) and I've never heard of anyone being picked on for it.


Many of us have the Leatherman Raptor, including me. I also have a bright LED pen light, and gloves. Lately I've had some surgical masks due to dusty weather.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2014)

Everyone on my shift carries a Leatherman Raptor. Nice little toy especially since we can get them half price


----------



## Angel (Oct 15, 2014)

i need to buy a raptor. whats the wear like? anyone have to keep replacing theirs?
i have a rescue hook and carry gloves, pens, will carry a penlight/flashlight and gum. our radios go in my pocket but i have a custom radio strap on the way


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 15, 2014)

Carry what you are comfortable with/what you will need. I am a smaller/younger dude so I typically end up in the tight spaces/wrecked cars. What do you need in there? All the time my pants have 4 pens, trauma shears, and O2 wrench (they are always missing on the rigs) then i carry a car charger for my phone just in case, and then a bio bag because I'm not getting puked on!


----------



## NPO (Oct 17, 2014)

Angel said:


> i need to buy a raptor. whats the wear like? anyone have to keep replacing theirs?
> i have a rescue hook and carry gloves, pens, will carry a penlight/flashlight and gum. our radios go in my pocket but i have a custom radio strap on the way


Mine needs a nice cleaning (surface rust) but I haven't seen any others like this and the a blade still cuts better than any pair of regular shears I've used.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2014)

Angel said:


> i need to buy a raptor. whats the wear like? anyone have to keep replacing theirs?
> i have a rescue hook and carry gloves, pens, will carry a penlight/flashlight and gum. our radios go in my pocket but i have a custom radio strap on the way


I love mine. So far wear has been great and it.holds up well to multiple decons. Plus I replaced shears, rescue hool, and oxygen wrench with the raptor. BlAde on it.is still going strong


----------

